# Zugriff auf Dali Musterklemme 750-641



## cinos22 (18 Juli 2015)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei eine neue Steuerung aufzubauen und habe dazu folgende Module im Einsatz

1 x Wago Etthernet Controller 750-881
2 x Wago 16 Kanal Digital Output 750-1504
1 x Wago 16 Kanal Digital Input 750-1405
1 x Wago Dali Masterklemme 750-641








Leider habe ich Probleme auf die Dali-Masterklemme mit der Software Dali Konfigurator zuzugreifen. Trotz korrekter Eingabe der IP und der Klemmposition bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung "Ungültige Modulposition". Ein grundsätzlicher Zugriff auf die Steuerung über Ethernet ist möglich, da ich zum einen die Weboberfläche erreichen kann und die Module auch über die Sotware Wago I/O Check auslesen kann.

Hat einer von Euch eine Idee, woran dies noch liegen könnte?


----------



## PN/DP (18 Juli 2015)

Hab' keine Ahnung aber eine Idee: kann es sein, daß die Dali-Klemme links vor den Digitalklemmen gesteckt werden muß?

Harald


----------



## GLT (18 Juli 2015)

Ich vermisse zuallererst die DALI-Versorgung - ist diese auch vorhanden?
Welche Modulnummer wählst du aus? Die 1 oder eine 4?


----------



## cinos22 (18 Juli 2015)

Die separate Dali Versorgung mit 18V ist vorhanden und die Dali Klemme an sich signalisiert auch "alles OK". Grundsätzlich wurd die Klemme ja auch im I/O Check erkannt und dort als Position 4 ausgeben, was korrekt ist. Ich habe auch schon andere Einstellungen (Positionen) probiert, aber mit dem gleichen negativem Ergebnis.

Das due Dali Klemme vor den anderen Klemmen muss ist mir neu, würde auch wenig Sinn ergeben, da die Dali Klemme die Busversorgung nicht weiterreicht. Auch in allen mir Konfigurationen sitzt due Dali Klemme meistens am Busende.


----------



## cinos22 (18 Juli 2015)

Ich habs jetzt selber lösen können. Meine Dali Klemme (750-641) ist leider nicht kompatibel mit dem Dali Konfigurator. Dieser kann nur die neuere Klemme 753-647 ansteuern.


----------

